# average salary agriculture



## DEMZ7594 (Jul 14, 2017)

hello fellows . I want to know how much can I get paid in farm work\agriculture work if i have a tractor licsence.

thanks!!


----------



## DEMZ7594 (Jul 14, 2017)

anyone please?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

DEMZ7594 said:


> anyone please?


You would firstly have to get a visa to work in Australia,
see this link to find out if you are eliigible.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1


----------



## DEMZ7594 (Jul 14, 2017)

yea i know my friend. that's not what i asked tho. 

do you know the answer please?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

DEMZ7594 said:


> yea i know my friend. that's not what i asked tho.
> 
> do you know the answer please?


The amount is based on exactly what tasks you perform.driving a tractor require little skill so it would be the very base wage, which is $694.90 per week. Tax on that would be $79 leaving you with around $615 per week for yourself.
If you have other documented acceptable skills you could earn more.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

Average salary is 800$ per week.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

The cost of living may shock you! That's what I felt when I lived in Asia and settled in Australia, but it's always interesting to change the landscape and discover new culture!
Think about choosing your moving company! It is important


----------

